# Brille für breite Nasen



## Dease (8. Februar 2010)

Ich suche schon seit langem eine passende Brille für mich. 

Ich brauche eine Brille mit breitem Nasensteg. Hab Ihr ein paar Tips für mich oder könnt sogar die Breite des Stegs bei Eurem Modell mal nachmessen und der Wert posten ?

Es passen die Alpina TriGuard, die TwistTwo und die Keekor schon mal nicht! Die Keekor hat von den drei Modellen den breitesten Steg. Gemessene 1,8 cm.

Ach ja: Ich war natürlich schon in 5 Bikeshops und in zwei großen Sportshops (Sportscheck & Karstadt-Sport) und habe alles durchprobiert was da war!


----------



## Jocki (8. Februar 2010)

Servus, ich bin auch mit nem prächtigen Zinken gesegnet. Bei mir passen gut:

Adidas Merlin L
Adidas Gazelle L

Oakley Radar

Julbo Race (Steg 20mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.O.B. (9. Februar 2010)

@ Jocki: Wie hast Du gemessen?

Wenn die Radar passt sollte eine M-Frame auch kein Problem sein.

In der Mitte gemessen komme ich bei der Water Jacket auf 20mm (Das Nosepad geht bis fast unterhalb der Stirn) und auf der Racing Jacket auf 22 mm. Man kann mit Vertauschen der Nosepads die Breite beeinflussen.


----------



## JuergenM. (9. Februar 2010)

Da ich auch das Problem eines breiten Steges habe, war ich auf der Eurobike mal auf der suche!! Da bin ich dann auf die UVEX Gravity Zero, Active und noch eine (weis den Namen gerade nicht), gestoßen.
Für mich galt allerdings, selbsttönend!! Die Nosepads sind verstellbar. Sport Bittl hat die im Programm, weis aber auch nicht ob er die als Aussteller hat aber Uvex ist da gerne behilflich.
In der Praxis kann ich allerdings noch nicht berichten, kam ja erst im Dezember 09 auf den Markt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dease (9. Februar 2010)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tips. 

Ich habe inzwischen Alpina & Rudy Project kontaktiert und nach geeigneten Modellen gefragt.

An Adidas & Uvex habe ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht. Da hat sich das Thema doch schon mal gelohnt. 
Die werde ich dann auch gleich mal anschreiben.


----------



## martin! (9. Februar 2010)

adidas hat einen nasenbügel für den asiatischen markt im programm. wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe war der breiter.
das teil ist aus silikon.

ich habe die 'mitteleuropäer version', ist recht angenehm zu tragen.

schönen gruss


----------



## Dease (10. Februar 2010)

@martin!:
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bedeutet zumindest bei Oakley "Asia Fit", dass die Brücke schmaler ist als bei der Europäischen Version.
Hier ist ein Bildchen:
http://www.oakley.com/asian_fit


Habe gerade ne Antwortmail von Uvex erhalten. Zuletzt angeschrieben, zuerst geantwortet.
Von Uvex kämen lt. Hersteller die Modelle Uvision, Active, Sphere und Crow Pro in Betracht.

Von den Produktbildern her, sehen die Uvision und die Active recht breit aus.


----------



## martin! (16. Februar 2010)

hm..
ok, dann habe ich mir das wohl falsch gemerkt oder der optiker hat mir damals was falsches erzählt.. 

sorry


----------



## HolgerK (17. Februar 2010)

Hatte dasselbe Problem.

Die Uvex Crow Pro hat dann perfekt gepasst. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Dease (17. Februar 2010)

Ich habe erst einmal die Uvex Crow Pro, die Uvec Active und die RudyProject Rydon II online bestellt. 

Mein Dank gilt an dieser Stelle dem Erfinder des Fernabsatzgesetzes (Rückgaberecht bei Versandhandel). 
Wenn die Teile ankommen, dann werde ich mal die Stegbreiten messen und hier reinstellen. 
Die diversen Aussagen zur CrowPro stimmen mich ja optmistisch, dass eine passende dabei ist!


----------



## Dease (23. Februar 2010)

So hier mal die gemessenen Werte der Brillen:

Uvex Active:                25mm
Uvey Crow Pro:            28mm
Rudy Project Rydon II:   30 mm

Gemessen wurde die untere Öffnung jeweils in der breitest möglichen Einstellung der Nasenpads (Rydon II und Active haben verstellbare Nasenpads)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

